# Liquorice



## Stranger (8/9/22)

I just had me delivery of one shots and I ordered a 10 ml bottle of liquorice to try in a mix or two. I did a thumb test, yum very nice. Now I took a draw on my vape (Red pill) and all I can taste is Liquorice.

Must be bloody strong stuff this. I am going to have to vape my VTR for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/9/22)

Stranger said:


> I just had me delivery of one shots and I ordered a 10 ml bottle of liquorice to try in a mix or two. I did a thumb test, yum very nice. Now I took a draw on my vape (Red pill) and all I can taste is Liquorice.
> 
> Must be bloody strong stuff this. I am going to have to vape my VTR for a while.


Yeah liquorice is very strong, with a lot of flavours as you know if you keep the same wicking when you change flavours the old flavour quite quickly dilutes out leaving the new flavour but if you use liquorice it doesn't matter what you use afterwards and if you have many refills of a new flavour all you will still taste is liquorice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (8/9/22)

Thanks Tim, it now makes me convinced I am going to have to dedicate (probably an RDA) for the liquorice mixes. I was thinking of a nice Lemon cheesecake with a touch of liquorice. I got a Liquorice plus and a Red liquorice to try. My other thought is an Orange with meringue and liquorice. They taste good in my head

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Thanks Tim, it now makes me convinced I am going to have to dedicate (probably an RDA) for the liquorice mixes. I was thinking of a nice Lemon cheesecake with a touch of liquorice. I got a Liquorice plus and a Red liquorice to try. My other thought is an Orange with meringue and liquorice. They taste good in my head


I find Liquorice and coconut work quite well which surprised me as most coconut flavourings are quite strong so I thought they would compete too much for top dog (with liquorice delivering the knock out punch) but they actually work well together!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/9/22)

I vaped someone's diy liquorice in a Drag X pod and eto this day the drawer I keep the spare pods in smells like it. Never again. I also found that the sample was good, ordered a 60ml bottle of juice but got tired of it really quickly. It was just to overwhelming for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (9/9/22)

I hear you, I made a Lemon meringue liquorice. really nice. Took two attempts but WOW, worked out well. Not overwhelming at all

Lemon meringue pie FW 6%
Sour 1.5%
Lemonade FA 1%
Red liquorice FW 0.6%
Black ice 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/9/22)

Stranger said:


> I hear you, I made a Lemon meringue liquorice. really nice. Took two attempts but WOW, worked out well. Not overwhelming at all
> 
> Lemon meringue pie FW 6%
> Sour 1.5%
> ...


Every Red Liquorice I have tried has tasted like strawberry laces!


----------

